# "SHARKSIDE 64 IMPALA RAG"



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I was going through some of the POST YOUR RIDES topic and found some of the BAY AREA car club rides. I found SHARKSIDE C.C. and saw this 64 and wanted to do a replica build of it. I tried to find the closest color to it but all i found was the TAMIYA CORAL BLUE. The actuall color on the car is LIGHT BLUE. 

Now that i got some better pics, i going to have to redo the rims. I thought the spokes were painted blue also, but they weren't :angry: . Might change the motor also to the M.C. motor which looks alot closer to the real one. *
ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THESE ARE SOME PICS OF HOW CLOSE THE TOP OF THE MOTOR COMES TO THE HOOD. THE HOOD DOES CLOSE ALL THE WAY DOWN.* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE...I DIG THAT COLOR...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THE REAL 64 AND THE REPLICA LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0

someday i will do a replica of a car!

but it wont be as nice as yours


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG ! THIS IS SWEET ! i NEED TO HANDLE SOMESHIT SO I CAN GET BACK TO BUILDING ! LOL ! 


I LIKE THE ALL SOILD COLOR LOOK ON THIS CAR ! AND THE 4 CORNER LOCK UP !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow that hot :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lookin good !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MAN, OH MAN!! SUPER, SUPER CLEAN, THE COLOR IS PERFECT!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE COMPS :biggrin: 
One good thing about this color is that i didn't even need to add the clear. It came out straight glossy.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's some more pic's...



















I'll find some trunk pic's later...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

408 YOU NEED A TUNED PORT MOTOR FOR IT!! THE SS MONTE CARLOS HAVE IT IN THE KIT!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats what i was thinking MODELTECH, but the only thing though is that the M.C. motor doesn't have a short air filter like this one. Might just have to customize :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHATS IN THE REAL 1:1*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YOU CAN THOSE AIR FILTERS IN RESIN!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DID THE CHROME REAREND COME FROM THE 63 DONK KIT??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the yellow 67 impala street machine kit has that motor in it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 23 2007, 10:03 AM~7754510
> *DID THE CHROME REAREND COME FROM THE 63 DONK KIT??
> *


no, it was a chrome plated kit.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:26 AM~7754643
> *the yellow 67 impala street machine kit has that motor in it.
> *


thats the one i'm using now, but the one in the MC looks alot closer to the real one, but like i was telling MODELTECH the air filter in the MC is longer and extends past next to the radiator. Thinking maybr i can cut it and add this air filter to it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: damn i love seeing how you get down on these impala's 408

:thumbsup: i know this replica is gonna come out as clean as the 1/1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

I LIKE IT.... THE COLOR IS UNIQUE AND ITS ONE HELL OF A 64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro I am diggin that color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS.

*anybody got a pic of the motor that comes in either the MONTE CARLO STREETBURNER or THE DONK one????*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

TRUST ME BRO, IT IS IDENTICAL TO THE THE REAL ON!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 23 2007, 12:12 PM~7755391
> *TRUST ME BRO, IT IS IDENTICAL TO THE THE REAL ON!!
> *


now are you refering to the new STREETBURNER one or the old kit with the BLACK MONTE CARLO ON IT???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, I'M GETTING RID OF MY CRAFTSMAN COMPRESSOR, I JUST BOUGHT A BIGGER ONE FOR THE NEW HOUSE AND NEED TO GET RID OF THIS ONE. TIME FOR YOU TO STEP UP AND START AIRBRUSHING HOMIE. I ALSO HAVE A BRAND NEW IWATA AIRBRUSH IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, saving the cash for the 300 right now.

also still trying to get a UPTOP for a 62-64(cough, cough) :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 12:25 PM~7755497
> *damn bro, saving the cash for the 300 right now.
> 
> also still trying to get a UPTOP for a 62-64(cough, cough) :biggrin:
> *


THE UPTOP IS INCLUDED WITH THE COMPRESSOR PACKAGE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the street burner, or the donk!!! either one


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

but the the air cleaner part is longer on the MC, It doesn't have a short one like this one in the pic. The only thing i can do is cut it and add the air filter.:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 02:05 PM~7755802
> *but the the air cleaner part is longer on the MC, It doesn't have a short one like this one in the pic. The only thing i can do is cut it and add the air filter.:
> 
> 
> ...


the yellow 67 impala has that same motor in it filter and all.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

exactly!! its up to you either way this build is just off the hook!! but that intake and cut the air cleaner off of the one paint it and add it to the tuned port would be sweet!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*There both good engines, but the 67 doesn't have the parts circled in red* So can i use the ports from the MC and add them to the 67 or do i just cut off the the long piece from the MC and add the AIR FILTER from the 67??????????????
:dunno: 
*PUT IT THIS WAY IF I CUT OFF THE LONG FILTER FROM THE MC AND ADD THE AIR FILTER IT WILL LOOK JUST LIKE THE REAL 1:1 MOTOR,SO I GUESS I'LL USE THE MC ENGINE. PICS TOMORROW :biggrin: *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i would cut off the long part and add the filter to the tuned port intake!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7755940
> *i would cut off the long part and add the filter to the tuned port intake!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: just what i was thinking


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Cant wait to see more pics bro.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS 408 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The Monte Carlo engine is 1/24 so it might look a little big in the 64. Some of the 80s and 90s Camaros have the FI setup you're looking for. Reliableresin.com has some filters like that, I think I might have an extra.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 23 2007, 02:37 PM~7756385
> *The Monte Carlo engine is 1/24 so it might look a little big in the 64.  Some of the 80s and 90s Camaros have the FI setup you're looking for.  Reliableresin.com has some filters like that, I think I might have an extra.
> *


isn't the 64 a 1/24 also??

never mind just checked. :biggrin: 

the only thing missing from the 67 is those pipes on top.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 OH DAMN SMILEY THAT 64 IS COMING ALONG CLEAN ASS HELL....I BET ITS GONNA BE OUT DOWN TOWN THIS 5 DE MAYO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn 408, looks badass so far!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

looks good 408


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 23 2007, 07:57 PM~7758816
> *:0  :0  :0  OH DAMN SMILEY THAT 64 IS COMING ALONG CLEAN ASS HELL....I BET ITS GONNA BE OUT DOWN TOWN THIS 5 DE MAYO.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok so i went home yesterday and was trying to figure out on the motor. There were some problems here and there, but being a thinker i was able to work things out. Also changed up the wheels for more of a smaller thirteen inch look. This is were i'm at so far.

It will aslo have this on the trunk


























































































*ALSO NOT SURE IF I SHOULD GO WITH THIS STYLE KNOCK OFFs OR THE 2 PRONG MODAEL CAR GARAGE STYLE*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yes,yes,yes,yes!!! awesome bro!! thats what i am talkin about!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :worship: :wow:  DAMN 408 THAT IMPALA'S GONNA LOOK BAD ASS WITH THOSE WHEELS ON IT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 24 2007, 07:22 AM~7761548
> *yes,yes,yes,yes!!! awesome bro!! thats what i am talkin about!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


had three motors and was just thinking for about 1/2 hr. on how to make it work. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how does the pe look on there


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 24 2007, 11:51 AM~7763252
> *how does the pe look on there
> *


pe???? are you refering to the PHOTO ETCH???
*
i haven't placed it on the car yet.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea im referring to the photo etch


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

its not on the car, but this is what it will look like on the front grill


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it will look very good


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I finished one side of the motor with the spark plugs. I brought it to work with me so i'll be finishing it up today at lunch.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn bro this one is gonna be nice !


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SINCE IT'S GONNA BE A RAG, I NEED TO MAKE SURE IT LOOKS LIKE A RAG. SO I STARTED MAKING THE SIDE PANALS WERE THE BOOT WILL SIT. STARTED A LITTLE BIT OF WORK ON IT LAST NIGHT, HOPEFULLY I CAN GET IT DONE BY THIS WEEKEND THE INTERIOR AT LEAST.* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD SMILEY. THIS IS GOING TO BE ANOTHER BAD ASS BUILD.
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good homie gonna be sick when its done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD 408


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

SICK!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT
???


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Very nice. You got talent.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 19 2007, 01:39 PM~7936916
> *TTT
> ???
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, 408 how ya doin on this???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 21 2007, 07:18 AM~7946183
> *hey, 408 how ya doin on this???
> *



x2


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

nice work, looks awesome


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

this thing is too cool, that color is off the hook... who said only metalics look tight!?!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 21 2007, 05:18 AM~7946183
> *hey, 408 how ya doin on this???
> *


SMILEY IS ON A LITTLE VAC WITH HIS GIRL, HE SHOULD BE BACK ON TUESDAY OR WEDNESDAY. HONEYMOON?????? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL I GOT SOME CHROME UNDIES FROM A COOL HOMIE AND NOW I CAN FINISH THIS RIDE. TRYIN TO FINISH MY STARTED PROJECTS.*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 10 2008, 10:21 PM~10387807
> *looking good homie!
> *



x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

man is crazy how much detail you guys put in these cars, :thumbsup: real nice work man


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 10:55 AM~7754472
> *HERES WHATS IN THE REAL 1:1
> 
> 
> ...


were are the hydro cylinders? or is it air bags? 

i know stupid question but i had to ask ADD kicked in


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 10:55 AM~7754472
> *HERES WHATS IN THE REAL 1:1
> 
> 
> ...


were are the hydro cylinders? or is it air bags? 

i know stupid question but i had to ask ADD kicked in


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Apr 14 2008, 01:21 PM~10412046
> *were are the hydro cylinders? or is it air bags?
> 
> i know stupid question but i had to ask ADD kicked in
> *


i Believe its bagged....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*IT IS LIFTED, THAT PIC WAS JUST A W.I.P. PIC.*  

*OK DID SOME MORE WORK ON THIS BAD ASS RIDE SJ RIDE. HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE FOR A SHOW COMIN UP THIS SUNDAY I BELIEVE.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH SHIT!!!!!!! THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! DAMN HOMIE THAT FUCKER IS LOOKING GANGSTER!!!!!!!! IS THAT THE TPI FROM THE GRAND NATIONAL KIT? OT IS THAT THE ROSS GIBSON RESIN? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 15 2008, 08:12 AM~10420706
> *OH SHIT!!!!!!! THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! DAMN HOMIE THAT FUCKER IS LOOKING GANGSTER!!!!!!!! IS THAT THE TPI FROM THE GRAND NATIONAL KIT? OT IS THAT THE ROSS GIBSON RESIN?  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO, THE TPI SET UP IS FROM THE 87 MONTE CARLO DONK KIT, JUST ADDED IT TO THE STOCK 64 BLOCK. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that is looking sooooo bad ass!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick ride homie.....love it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 15 2008, 11:22 AM~10420785
> *that is looking sooooo bad ass!!!
> *



Yea what doc stated ! This is a very nice detailed build 408! Best of luck getting it done in time to show !


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 01:47 PM~10413682
> *i Believe its bagged....
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou for answering. yeah ADD kicks in alot now since no meds :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 08:34 AM~10420854
> *Yea  what  doc  stated  !  This  is  a  very  nice  detailed  build  408! Best  of  luck  getting  it  done  in time  to  show !
> *


THANKS HOMIES


and yeah i hate those last minute, stayin up late nights :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang coming along realy good and real


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin Damn good bro!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM SMILEY THAT RAG IS COMING ALONG NICE AND CLEAN.... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 15 2008, 04:33 PM~10425163
> *DAM SMILEY THAT RAG IS COMING ALONG NICE AND CLEAN.... :0
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

:0 car was lifted never bagged.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Apr 15 2008, 06:45 PM~10425256
> *:0  car was lifted never bagged.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :0 :0 SICK RIDE BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIES* :biggrin: 

*MOTOR IS ALMOST COMPLETE ALONG WITH THE UNDIES. JUST WAITING FOR SOME RINGS FOR THE WHEELS. THESE ARE JUST MOCK UP HUBS.*


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That looks soooooo good....

Who do you get all your photo etch from?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

usually my local hobby shops in my area, if not through detail master or model car garage.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

luv how that 4


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2008, 09:06 AM~10420673
> *IT IS LIFTED, THAT PIC WAS JUST A W.I.P. PIC.
> 
> OK DID SOME MORE WORK ON THIS BAD ASS RIDE SJ RIDE. HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE FOR A SHOW COMIN UP THIS SUNDAY I BELIEVE.
> ...


i think the show is saturday bro


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 16 2008, 08:46 PM~10435280
> *i think the show is saturday bro
> *


 :0 i hope those parts come in on time


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin sick man,just plain sick..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what kind of rims are those and how much where they


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 17 2008, 09:05 PM~10441371
> *what kind of rims are those and how much where they
> *


 x-2 are they detail master?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shit server.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Apr 17 2008, 05:05 PM~10441371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the spokes are HERB DEEKS, very hard to some by.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GOT THE SJ ON THE TRUNK, ALMOST DONE;


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2008, 10:07 AM~10446480
> *GOT THE SJ ON THE TRUNK, ALMOST DONE;
> 
> 
> ...


who did the decale


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0

uffin:

did metal etch a plaque too???


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man thatas a nice car , the grill it top and the SJ is sick looking in the back the chrome is so so chiny 
keep it up bro what next ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Apr 18 2008, 09:21 AM~10446572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THINKING OF MAKIN ONE FROM PHOTO COPY, THE ONLY THING I CAN THINK OF :dunno: JUST SHRINKIN IT DOWN TO SCALE SIZE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 18 2008, 09:25 AM~10446590
> *man thatas a nice car , the grill it top and the SJ is sick looking in the back the chrome is so so chiny
> keep it up bro what next ?
> *


JUST WAITIN FOR SOME STUFF TO COME IN FOR THE INTERIOR AND IT SHOULD BE DONE.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2008, 10:34 AM~10446642
> *JUST WAITIN FOR SOME STUFF TO COME IN FOR THE INTERIOR AND IT SHOULD BE DONE.
> *


what kinda stuff?i might have  let me know


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 18 2008, 09:39 AM~10446672
> *what kinda stuff?i might have  let me know
> *


i'm waiting for a digital gauge panal, seat belt material and seatbelt buckels.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2008, 09:07 AM~10446480
> *GOT THE SJ ON THE TRUNK, ALMOST DONE;
> 
> 
> ...



this will be comeing out soon


----------

